# Firmware build v9.0 2018.39.6.1 0eb44b0 (10/10/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

A Model 3 in Utah just went from 2018.39.4 to 2019.39.6.1.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A Model 3 in Utah just went from 2018.39.6 to 2019.39.6.1.


From 2018.39.4 fe295e8?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RichEV said:


> From 2018.39.4 fe295e8


Whoops... corrected, thanks!


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

My M3 in Utah is now on 2018.39.6

What's 2018.39.6.1?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

It's 0.0.0.1 better!


----------

